# Ridgid Brick Question..



## Terb (Jun 6, 2012)

I has purchased a NaviTrack Brick, was sent a ST-305 transmitter by mistake. (Using it with a Scout, which I also received today)

Spoke with Ridgid today, was told the NaviTrack Brick & ST-305 are the same just different in color?

Can anyone confirm that?

Thanks!


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Terb said:


> I has purchased a NaviTrack Brick, was sent a ST-305 transmitter by mistake. (Using it with a Scout, which I also received today)
> 
> Spoke with Ridgid today, was told the NaviTrack Brick & ST-305 are the same just different in color?
> 
> ...


They are almost the same, the brick also has a 4th freq. 262 kHz. That the st-305 I don't think it has.


----------

